# Whats your favorite shot to drink ?



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

In the summer I like Watermelon Shooters.

In the cool weather its Good Tequilla all the way !


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Tequila
Lemon Drops are good too


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

um does a single malt count??

Red death are pretty good or a car bomb..


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I like me some Jager


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm not much of a shot guy, but I did have a few chilled Tuaca shots the other day that weren't half bad.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Patron Ta-kill-ya


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Single ingredient: Don Julio Tequila

Multiple: Irish Car Bombs


----------



## GAW (May 25, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Single ingredient: Don Julio Tequila
> 
> Multiple: Irish Car Bombs


Just got me a bottle of that Don Julio stuff and I give whats an Irish Car Bomb?:ssJerry


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I believe an Irish Car Bomb is Baileys and Jamesons?

They call those side-cars down south too.


just looked it up... add 1/2 pint of Guinness too.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

khubli said:


> Good Tequila
> Lemon Drops are good too


:tpd: Lemon drops. :dr


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

khubli said:


> I believe an Irish Car Bomb is Baileys and Jamesons?
> 
> They call those side-cars down south too.
> 
> just looked it up... add 1/2 pint of Guinness too.


Yup, shot of Bailey's topped off with Jamesons (or one part of each, if you prefer :al). Drop it in 3/4 pint of Guiness and bottoms up!

My fave.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Not much of a shot drinker..but.... The other night I had some Patron XO

WOW, dam fine drink there......


----------



## GAW (May 25, 2007)

khubli said:


> I believe an Irish Car Bomb is Baileys and Jamesons?
> 
> They call those side-cars down south too.
> 
> just looked it up... add 1/2 pint of Guinness too.





burninator said:


> Yup, shot of Bailey's topped off with Jamesons (or one part of each, if you prefer :al). Drop it in 3/4 pint of Guiness and bottoms up!
> 
> My fave.


Thanks guys! Have to try the recipe - I sure like all the ingredients!:ssJerry


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

When I do shots, it is Tequila. 

I do like to put the Baileys and Butterscotch Schnapps thing together. I forgot what they call it.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

TideRoll said:


> When I do shots, it is Tequila.
> 
> I do like to put the Baileys and Butterscotch Schnapps thing together. I forgot what they call it.


Its called a Buttery Nipple


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Jello shots summer

Patron anejo all the time


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Bull's serves "Bull's Sweat" that left my friend drooling in the middle of the bar.

Probably not my favorite, though.  I will do shots on rare occasion, but don't have a favorite.


----------



## Ye Olde Phart (Jul 11, 2007)

In the winter I like a shot of Rumpleminze peppermint schnapps with a beer. Any other time I like a good sippin tequila, like Cazadore, in a small tequila snifter. :al


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Maraska Komovika


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Forget shooting good 100% de Agave tequila, I prefer a hefty glass of it, even the Blancos. I love it.

I dont take shots often, but if I do give me a Car Bomb (Guiness and Baileys)...


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Straight up.. Yukon Jack.

Combos...

I used to do Kamikaze's mostly, but recently I've found Cherry Bombs are pretty tastey. :tu Introduced my wife to them the other weekend...a perfect combo. :r


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Woodford Reserve & Old Bushmills

MCS


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Its called a Buttery Nipple


Heh, heh....you said "Nipple"!

MCS


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

not really shots of I sip on the patrons


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

Wild Turkey, Canadian Rye (if available), whatevers availiable. Equil opportunity drinker. :al


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Everyone should do at least one bottle of good tequila a year - whether you think you need to or not!


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Its called a Buttery Nipple


Many thanks, that's it. A Buttery Nipple is a terrible thing to waste.

Tonight, it's going to be Nyquil (pulled an all-nighter last night getting work out, now I have a sore throat). I have the Cherry flavor lined up for this evening. I wonder what cigar would go best with this little after dinner treat?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Straight up........Jager or Jameson

Mixed.........Blackhaus & Cranberry is delicious!! :al


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

hova45 said:


> not really shots of I sip on the patrons


Yup, too good to shoot


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

khubli said:


> I believe an Irish Car Bomb is Baileys and Jamesons?
> 
> They call those side-cars down south too.
> 
> just looked it up... add 1/2 pint of Guinness too.


Yup...fill a shot glass 1/2 full of Jamesons then 1/2 full of Baileys....drop the shot glass into a half full pint of Guinness, and drink immediately....it tastes like chocolate milk, and after 3 or 4 of them you will see a Leprechaun! :al


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

Ice cold Jager...

Dr Pepper - root beer schnapps in a shot glass, float bacardi 151, light it and drop it in a glass of lager....tastes just like the namesake...

Lemon drop - citron vodka with sugar on a lemon wedge...

And of course, JD with a beer back :al


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

yup..Good ole Jack daniels Maybe a nice cold Yuengling


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Yup...fill a shot glass 1/2 full of Jamesons then 1/2 full of Baileys....drop the shot glass into a half full pint of Guinness, and drink immediately....it tastes like chocolate milk, and after 3 or 4 of them you will see a Leprechaun! :al


I totally forgot that there is Jamesons in there...but yeah, seeing leprachauns...


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

No one has mentioned Chertruese yet??

that was the first shot I have had in 10 years..

Now I remember why I don't do shots!!!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Had a couple of large shots of Grand Marnier last night. Usually it's something I sip, but everyone wanted to shoot it, so I went with the crowd. Pretty good


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't do shots anymore. They make me turn into a crazy man!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Baby Guinness shots :tu

Love the mixture of Bailey's and Khalua


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

croatan said:


> Had a couple of large shots of Grand Marnier last night. Usually it's something I sip, but everyone wanted to shoot it, so I went with the crowd. Pretty good


I got alcohol poisoning from GM one night,but it might have been the tequila and beer along with it...


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> I got alcohol poisoning from GM one night,but it might have been the tequila and beer along with it...


:r

I had a similar experience involving a bottle of Stoli, a bottle of JW Black, a bottle of Jose Cuervo Gold, and three glasses. To this day, the smell of Cuervo makes me queasy.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

croatan said:


> :r
> 
> I had a similar experience involving a bottle of Stoli, a bottle of JW Black, a bottle of Jose Cuervo Gold, and three glasses. To this day, the smell of Cuervo makes me queasy.


We just need to get you some quality tequila James!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> We just need to get you some quality tequila James!


I love me some Don Julio and Herraduro. But substitute Cuervo for Hornitos in my margarita, and I'm going to take one whiff and send it back.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Andyman said:


> No one has mentioned Chertruese yet??
> 
> that was the first shot I have had in 10 years..
> 
> Now I remember why I don't do shots!!!!


That is some powerful stuff, I'm pretty sure thats why you dont remember 

For a similar experience try Fernet Branca, its like a mix of Mint Listerine, Motor Oil, and Saffron. Back in the day it had Codeine in it (now THAT would be a good shot!). After the US scheduled opiates it forced the company to take that particular ingredient out if they wanted to continue importing it. Now, they just don't say whats in except for a mix of herbs and plants.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

croatan said:


> I love me some Don Julio and Herraduro. But substitute Cuervo for Hornitos in my margarita, and I'm going to take one whiff and send it back.


I have been on a Don Julio Anejo kick lately...better than Patron, and makes Cuervo seem like goat piss.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

When I can get it, an ice-cold shot of a Polish vodka that is not exported to the US-one of my wife's relatives brings me a couple of bottles. If I can't get that, ice-cold shot of Finlandia vodka with Stoli as a last resort.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

taltos said:


> When I can get it, an ice-cold shot of a Polish vodka that is not exported to the US-one of my wife's relatives brings me a couple of bottles. If I can't get that, ice-cold shot of Finlandia vodka with *Stoli as a last resort*.


:c:c:c

:r


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Stoli is a political thing, both of my wife's parents emigrated to the US from Poland right after WWII. Not drinking it keeps the wife happy.


----------



## Dubxl152 (Jun 10, 2007)

Don Julio Tequila
Jager
and good grey goose / belve vodka


----------



## zhadum (Mar 28, 2007)

Jager Bombs:dr


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

jaeger and redbull is pretty good to


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Single ingredient: Don Julio Tequila
> 
> Multiple: Irish Car Bombs


:tpd: I couldn't agree more Tom.

By the way, great thread Richard!


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm fond of either Irish Carbombs, if I feel like making two stops (one to get the liquor, one to get the beer). If not...then I typically drink a few Four Horsemen.

1/2 oz Jim Beam
1/2 oz Jack Daniels
1/2 oz Johnnie Walker Red/Black
1/2 oz Jose Cuervo

It usually makes for a good night.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

South Carolina Head-Hanger

Take one quart of moonshine. No need for a shotglass. Just take a shot every couple of minutes until either the jug or your motor skills are completely gone.:tu


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I tend to do shot (only on a rare occasion) of what I am drinking. With a Jack and diet, I'll throw back a Jack. Vodka and sprite, a shot of vodka.

I don't like to mix much. But, if I happen to be having some beer and the oppertunity comes up to do a shot, usually I will side on the Jack.

I am amazed at all of the tequila drinkers. That stuff makes me


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

When I do shots, it's almost always Jack Daniel's or Jim Beam. There's nothing like a shot of whiskey to light a fire in yer guts!


----------



## FredAhhh10 (Jul 27, 2007)

Straight: Good old Jack or Wild Turkey. Not a big fan of Jim.

Cheap Mixed: Chuck Norris 

Other favorites: Undercurrents and Red Headed Sluts


Tequilla makes my clothes fall off.....and its not pretty


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

FredAhhh10 said:


> Straight: Good old Jack or Wild Turkey. Not a big fan of Jim.
> 
> Cheap Mixed: Chuck Norris
> 
> ...


Haven't had a Chuck Norris since my old regular tavern bit the dust..."HI-YAHH"!! :r


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I must not have been drinking enough lately, I don't recognize half of those concoctions. 







but my head hurts thinking about them...





and that explains why the Admiral looks the way he does.


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

rack04 said:


> Patron Ta-kill-ya


Hell yes! Best damn Ta-kill-ya ever!

A shot of Belvedere vodka and one of those Buttery Nipple shots are good too.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> I must not have been drinking enough lately, I don't recognize half of those concoctions.


Come to MMHII Pete, we will fix that! :r


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Shot of tequila, shot of rum, shot of bourbon all in the same glass. chase with 8 oz. of cheap beer. If I remember correctly it was called "The Sterile Stud"


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Give me a cooler filled with ice, a nice thick mexica glass, and leave the bottle of tequila. :al


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

B52 - Kahlua, Amaretto, Baileys - layered


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Diplomatico Rum or 1792 Whiskey


----------



## FredAhhh10 (Jul 27, 2007)

mmblz said:


> B52 - Kahlua, Amaretto, Baileys - layered


I've never had one but it sounds great!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

FredAhhh10 said:


> I've never had one but it sounds great!


actually, thinking back on it, I think there's a variation with Grand Marnier instead of Amaretto, this might have been what I used to make.

Yes, very tasty.
I got my mother in law drunk on these one night


----------



## thassanice (Apr 11, 2007)

I've never been known to enjoy shots, but I sure enjoy stiff drinks. I'll down vodka tonics like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

mmblz said:


> actually, thinking back on it, I think there's a variation with Grand Marnier instead of Amaretto, this might have been what I used to make.
> 
> Yes, very tasty.
> I got my mother in law drunk on these one night


a B52, in the UK, is with Grand Marnier, a B53 is Amaretto, and a B58 is what ya'll really need. Absinthe :al

If you like to layer them, my tip would be: kaluha first, grand marnier/amaretto/sinthe, then drop the bailey's down the side of the shot glass, and it will sink through the upper strata, and sit nicely in the middle. This works best with a metal speed pourer


----------



## chacmol73 (Jul 26, 2007)

I have to go with tequila as well.... for shots it's Cazdores Reposado.

-=C



:al


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I am not big on shooting liquor, but if I had to choose one it's called a ****ing in the graveyard, it comes in shot form and a cocktail.


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

Flaming Dr. Pepper is a personal favorite. Also love Irish Car Bombs and Jager Bombs.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

kdhoffma said:


> Flaming Dr. Pepper is a personal favorite. Also love Irish Car Bombs and Jager Bombs.


I would not call any of those shots, friend. You chug those more than shoot them, no?

All are great picks though, except the Jager bomb. Ugh.


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

D. Macabre said:


> I would not call any of those shots, friend. You chug those more than shoot them, no?
> 
> All are great picks though, except the Jager bomb. Ugh.


I definitely wouldn't call Jaeger bombs shots, more like the Devil in a glass. Every time I've ever drank them, I ended up doing something REALLY stupid. :hn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

kjjm4 said:


> I definitely wouldn't call Jaeger bombs shots, more like the Devil in a glass. Every time I've ever drank them, I ended up doing something REALLY stupid. :hn


Ah, I thought Jager bombs were just redbull mixed with Jager in a normal glass. I apologize.


----------



## brownbuffalo (Apr 11, 2007)

Personally, I don't do shots of Tequila. My pop taught me to sip Tequila, to really enjoy the flavor. 

Now, have I taken tequila shots? Yes. Will I take shots of tequila in the future? I'm sure with the proper peer pressure, especially given that my birthday is coming soon, I will.

That being said, my preferred tequilas are Don Julio, Cazadores, Cabrito and Corralejo.

If I do take a shot, I'll take a Scooby Snack.


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

definitely a fresh squeezed shot of wheatgrass juice, yummy:al


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Had some Frangelico last night. 

It was good. :tu


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Ah, I thought Jager bombs were just redbull mixed with Jager in a normal glass. I apologize.


Actually, if you make them properly, you drop a shot glass filled with Jaeger into a small glass (like a highball glass) of redbull, then chug the whole mess. :al


----------



## FredAhhh10 (Jul 27, 2007)

I awesome you've had "The Chocolate Cake" which is just Frangelico with a little splash of Vanilla Vodka?

That was the first shot I got on my 21st birthday after we told the bartender to choose something good.



RPB67 said:


> Had some Frangelico last night.
> 
> It was good. :tu


----------

